# Deflasking orchids



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

I just got an orchid flask in from Troy Meyers Conservatory https://lab.troymeyers.com/flasking/home.php. This is the first time trying this. I know others on the board use/have used them. The type of orchid in the flask is Laelia purpurata var. venosa 'AcoSchus' × purpurata var. schusteriana. I do pretty well with Cattleya type orchids so I thought I would give it a shot before I try something a little more difficult to raise.

They remove the orchids from the flask and place them in a bag to make shipping easier.









The easiest way to get the orchids in a pot was by doing some modifications to some pots. On one of the pots you cut just one of the sides off (we will call this one 1). On another you cut one side and the bottom off (we will call this one 2).









You start by taking the pot that was modified with just one side cut off (number 1) and place on your working surface with the cut side facing up. Next take pot number 2 and place it inside modified pot number 1, again with cut side facing up. Put a thin layer off wet sphagnum moss inside the modded pots. Then start placing the orchids on this with the leaves facing where they would normally be coming out of a pot. Add more Sphagnum and then more layers of orchids. Repeat again until full.









Once full, take pot 2 out of pot 1 and place it into an unmodified pot of same shape and size. Repeat the whole process until all of your orchids have been potted. 









Well, we'll see how it goes. I think I got about 40 to 50 plants out of this flask. 
Thanks for looking.

Dave


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Great information. I'm hoping to send Troy a couple of capsules of a Gastrochillus in the next few weeks. This is very good information if I'm able to get a flask out of them.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks for the informative post, I was considering getting a flask or two in the near future. You've been repped.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks, I enjoy reading the DIY/ How-to post so I figured I would do the same for others. 

Harry, have you tried flasking on your own? I know you can get seeds pretty cheap.

Dave


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Dave, I have not. I may at some point but I have not got anything set up to do something like that. Do you flask your own?


----------



## bruce (Feb 23, 2007)

Seedling mix is available for newly deflasked orchids. You may find sphagnum moss stays alittle too wet for proper orchid root development, especially Laelia's.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Harry, I have not flasked my own yet. I figured I would try this first and see how it goes. I think buying some seeds and flasking them will be the next step. And after that trying to get the orchids to seed. Here is a place that sells orchid seeds The Orchid Seedbank Project

Bruce, Troy (from his website) recommend using the sphagnum. It is supposed to be damp but not soaking. Do you have a formula that you use or link to were you get your media from? Also have you tried this? Any futher info to get my plants to grow would be great.

Dave


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

Hi Dave,
Nice tutorial. Bruce makes a good point. Even if you stay with sphagnum, just be careful of your watering. Seedling mix is usually some combination of fine seedling bark, perlite, and in some cases peatmoss. I've seen great results with just fine bark. Remember though, if you do use bark, you have to fertilize as the plants will need the nitrogen.

I used to flask orchids. It can be fun, but it's a lot of work too. Setting the seeds is easy, getting around to re-plating not so much. lol If you have orchids that are in flower you should try pollinating them, it is fairly easy to do. Also, for a beginner taking the seed straight from the pod is easier imo.


----------



## iljjlm (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks Manuran, I have some Phalaenopsis in bloom right so I think I'll try to see if I can get them to seed. 

Dave


----------

